# Vodafone gone Elderly relative.



## Seric20 (28 Dec 2020)

Hi,
Wondering is there any way of fast tracking this. My elderly relative who lives alone relies on their wifi especially at nightime. Unfortunately their Vodafone (wifi & landline) is down at the moment and they were told it was a fault and it would be next Mon before anything could be done. The next door neighbours still have theirs. 
It literally is their main hobby at nightime from about 6pm and they love to use wats on phone also. (They have Meteor on phone)It just seems like an awfully long time to be without especially under the current circumstances, living alone and it being Christmas. We live nowhere near so cannot be of much assistance unfortunately.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Dec 2020)

Can you set up a hotspot from her Meteor phone?


----------



## Seric20 (28 Dec 2020)

Hi,
I could try that thank you......you need alot of patience trying to do it over the phone 
They are pay as you go so would prob eat their data. I am going to change them to a bill pay this week as far more efficient and unlimited data.
Thanks so much


----------



## RedOnion (28 Dec 2020)

Seric20 said:


> They are pay as you go so would prob eat their data. I am going to change them to a bill pay this week as far more efficient and unlimited data.


I'm pretty sure they've an unlimited calls & data plan on prepay for 20 euro every 4 weeks.


----------



## Thirsty (28 Dec 2020)

Utility suppliers, including telecoms, have what is known as a vulnerable category list. 

This includes (for example) people who use electrical medical applicances, so that they will have priority for repairs.  Many older people will have a distress or falls button that relies on the phone line.

Have your relative contact Vodafone & let them know they need to be on the priority list. 

In my experience older people tend to understate their needs, partly through pride & partly because dealing with modern day customer service set ups just gets exhausting for them.


----------



## User1970 (29 Dec 2020)

Would it be possible to access next doors Wifi signal temporarily if the house is adjacent and the neighbours were agreeable?


----------



## Saavy99 (29 Dec 2020)

You can get lycamobile sim card in most small newsagents and sign up online for €20 all you can eat data.

GoMo have better deal but you have to wait for sim card to be posted out.


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Jan 2021)

I searched for a general Vodafone thread but couldn’t find one, so sorry for adding to this. Just got Vodafone tv installed, horrified to discover no ITV stations, no obvious way of manually adding them. Does anybody know of a way to do this? I used to do it with SKY, but the SKY charges doubled in the last year so in the current climate of watching pennies (a cocooner needs mental exercise) I decided to change to Vodafone, nothing at all to do with the poor field sales guy who tramped the estate to mostly unopened doors a few weeks ago. Anyway, I need my ITV stations for stability. help!


----------

